# Shaw on Mead Ranger



## dave the wave (Jun 12, 2015)

here's another Dave Bagne creation.enjoy.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 12, 2015)

I love this one.  I've been watching it not sell on eBay.  Such a cool example of early motorized cycles.  Love that motorcycle look.
Have him call me and take $4000 for it


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 13, 2015)

its past 4k on ebay.......these are hard to find,im no shaw expert but is that actually correct or artists interpretation?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 13, 2015)

thehugheseum said:


> its past 4k on ebay.......these are hard to find,im no shaw expert but is that actually correct or artists interpretation?




I know, I just can't afford more.  If that tank was original paint I'd find a way to make it mine 
The description says that the motor turns over and has good compression, but never ridden.  How do you not ride a thing like that?  That breaks multiple penal codes in my cycle rule book.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 13, 2015)

your just not realizing some of the stuff you like doesnt need to run.....it has leapt from mere transportation/hobby swag to full on art/history


----------



## bricycle (Jun 16, 2015)

bidding only went to a grand less than last time. I want this, but Shaws really aren't that uncommon like a Motormaster, Johnson MW, Elgin cycle Motor, Speedi-bike, Road king, Steffey, California, Muncie cycle motor...


----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2015)

This is very cool.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jun 16, 2015)

I just noticed the dogleg crank He added.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 6, 2015)

What did it sell for?


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 6, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> What did it sell for?




It was relisted without the motor and repop tank for a Buy It Now price of $2000


----------

